# Intrested in coyote hunting



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm very Intrested in coyote hunting never done it befor and liked trapping but got out of it! I don't know anyone tht does it they all trap or deer hunt. Anyone around west mi area Intrested in showing someone some of the ropes to get these dogs ??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

welcome to the forum.

I'm in Holland and can't say I've had tons of success. I can find them but getting them to me is another matter. If you've a place to go I'd be happy to share what little I think I know about these critters.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I just started last year and live in Niles (I have permission to hunt coyotes nearby and already had 2 called in this year) but make regular trips to the Rockford area also. I know of a couple olaces up there I can go also. I'd be willing to teach you all of what little I know.

Where abouts are you from? (Makes it easier to know who could help you easiest).


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm in Holland and can't say I've had tons of success. I can find them but getting them to me is another matter. If you've a place to go I'd be happy to share what little I think I know about these critters.


Fred is a great person to learn from and fun to hunt with. I've hunted and bowfished with him several times and always have a good time :coolgleam.


----------



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm from Fremont area and can find land to go just tell me the terrain and I work in gr very close to Rockford! I'm open to any offers really I just got the fox pro call hope it's not a bad choice and I'm Intrested in trying been told my 17 hmr is to small but seen them killed with them..? Might have to get a new gun idk you guys tell me ..... Just a young man looking for a new hobby lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

huizenga797 said:


> I'm from Fremont area and can find land to go just tell me the terrain and I work in gr very close to Rockford! I'm open to any offers really I just got the fox pro call hope it's not a bad choice and I'm Intrested in trying been told my 17 hmr is to small but seen them killed with them..? Might have to get a new gun idk you guys tell me ..... Just a young man looking for a new hobby lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Guys do kill coyotes with HMRs. I have one. Stick to head shots under 100yds and try using 20 gr rounds. I was trying some CCI 20 gr hollow points but found it hard to scope coyotes at night (the reason I said I called in two but couldn't get shots). I switched to a 12ga for night time and just bought a 22-250 for daytime. A lot of guys use foxpro callers and love them including me. I have a buddy that hunts and traps them in Sparta if that helps.


----------



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

Deff Intrested in your guys help and tips anything will be good if you want me to find some land I can or come with you guys to get tips Idc I'm really only free on weekends or mornings cause I work 4pm to 330am but I'm pretty much open to anything...! So what all do you need gun call and some camo or whts the essentials and the good to haves 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

huizenga797 said:


> Deff Intrested in your guys help and tips anything will be good if you want me to find some land I can or come with you guys to get tips Idc I'm really only free on weekends or mornings cause I work 4pm to 330am but I'm pretty much open to anything...! So what all do you need gun call and some camo or whts the essentials and the good to haves
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


What ever camo you have will work. Snow camo and snow shoes are helpful for the winter. A red or green night hunting light is vary helpful hunting them in the dark. I also suggest getting a fur harvester license so you can shoot a fox if one comessage in. I also like to have a backpack to carry stuff and a quite foam pad to sit on (helps to keep your butt out of the dirt and snow.


----------



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sounds good thank you very much so you guys already been out this yr? And do you need any other license beside fur harvesters? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

huizenga797 said:


> Sounds good thank you very much so you guys already been out this yr? And do you need any other license beside fur harvesters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Only need your base license for coyotes which I'm guessing you already have. I've been out a few times but trying to get a deer in the freezer before I go crazy on the coyotes. Fred has dropped at least one so far this year.


----------



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ya I have the base license and ya I understand that I use to bow hunt a lot but got out of it and wanna try something diff. Has anyone ever tried baiting them and I believe I read that is legal right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

huizenga797 said:


> Ya I have the base license and ya I understand that I use to bow hunt a lot but got out of it and wanna try something diff. Has anyone ever tried baiting them and I believe I read that is legal right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You can bait for coyotes. Can't use carcasses from taxidermists and you have to notify the DNR or police when you pick up a roadkill deer.


----------



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sounds good thanks for all the help guys I hope to give it a shot shortly


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

I hunt some areas in Fremont already, called in 14 so far this season, if you have some spots I'd be happy to go out with you and show you what I know.


----------



## huizenga797 (Nov 3, 2014)

rotty said:


> I hunt some areas in Fremont already, called in 14 so far this season, if you have some spots I'd be happy to go out with you and show you what I know.



I can find some areas just what kind of terrain am I looking for ? Honestly never done it befor but I'm very Intrested and I can get anything else I need I just got a fox pro call hope it's a good one lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Pm sent


----------

